# Boot Issue. Really stuck on what to do!



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok so this all started out when I went to the first store a month ago and asked to try on size 10 boots because that’s what the ones I bought 3 years ago were. The girl wanted to measure my foot and it turns out my left foot is just a tad over a 7 and my right is a 7. The girl at the shop had me try on a couple pairs of 7’s and there were beyond tight. I literally struggled to get my feet in/out and when they were in it was the worst pain. I know boots are supposed to be tight at first and they will pack out but these felt bad. Ended up leaving and over the past months I have been to every store around here multiple times. I also ordered last years Ride Anthem’s and last years Burton Ambush’s both in a size 8 because I don’t think there is any way I could wear a size 7. The burton’s are EXTREMELY tight around my foot. I have tried them on here multiple times to give them another chance but just having them on for 5 minutes feels like it cuts off the circulation in my feet. Also they have the jbars? to hold your heel down and it feels like they poke right below my heel and are more pressing against my foot (feels like they should be higher up). I wanted these boots to be perfect because I love everything else about them. The Ride’s I am not to sure about. They are just a single BOA system and if anything it feels like they are “too comfortable” right away in some ways. I almost feel like the foot could be a little tighter and touching my toes more but then the leg part gets extremely tight (I have bigger calves). It’s really tough to say if they will be ok or not or if they will get too loose. 

I know everyone is going to tell me to get what fits best in a store and I am 100% fine with that the only thing is I went to every store within an hour of here multiple times and hardly ANY of them have anything in a size 8 or even 8.5. The ones I found in an 8 (burton motos and burton rampant) fit horrible. Like I said I know my boots I have been riding are too big for me and that a boot should be very snug at first. The one shop I was at last night has EVERYTHING in a size 9 and up. They also had multiple pairs of K2s from prior years in size 9 for very good deals. I tried them on and they actually feel like they fit ok but it scares me. Since realizing I have been riding a size 10 which is to big I want to make sure I get the right boot. The 9’s are comfy and my toe might just barely scrape the front but at the same time they don’t feel “lose” like I would get a lot of heel life or anything seeing as they are 2 sizes bigger than my foot measures. With what seems like a wide foot and bigger calves idk if my only choice is to go all the way up to a 9.


So I am pretty stuck right sure and not sure what to do. Everyone mentions boot fitters and every store I go to is just some random kid that could care less. The only person who seemed to know anything was the girl at the original store but like I said hardly anything in 8. Already have 2 pairs of boots to ship back ($7 each) and it looks like I will have to order more or something..


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

A few random thoughts... boots should be tight but not uncomfortable. You want your toes touching the end of the boot, shouldnt have any space there. Some liners will pack out more than others though so don't go too small.

zappos has free returns. If you have any online retailers with physical locations near you you can usually order online and return to the store for free.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Bro,

Sounds like you have been having a tough go of it. Let's see what we can find out. First off, would you be able to post up a photo or two of your foot standing on one of the size 8 insoles. That will be helpful. Also if you could get a foot length measurement in cm that would be awesome.

More soon...


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> A few random thoughts... boots should be tight but not uncomfortable. You want your toes touching the end of the boot, shouldnt have any space there. Some liners will pack out more than others though so don't go too small.
> 
> zappos has free returns. If you have any online retailers with physical locations near you you can usually order online and return to the store for free.





Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Sounds like you have been having a tough go of it. Let's see what we can find out. First off, would you be able to post up a photo or two of your foot standing on one of the size 8 insoles. That will be helpful. Also if you could get a foot length measurement in cm that would be awesome.
> 
> More soon...




No online retailers have any locations near me that I know of. I am in eastern PA. 

I will get a pic up tonight with the 8 insole. I can't measure tonight but like I said I measured a 7 (left slightly bigger). For most of the random ones I managed to find 8 seems to be a good size as far and the length. But then again some are crazy tight (burton) and some have a tiny bit of room (ride)


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

aholeinthewor2d said:


> No online retailers have any locations near me that I know of. I am in eastern PA.
> 
> I will get a pic up tonight with the 8 insole. I can't measure tonight but like I said I measured a 7 (left slightly bigger). For most of the random ones I managed to find 8 seems to be a good size as far and the length. But then again some are crazy tight (burton) and some have a tiny bit of room (ride)


Hi,

Cool on the pic. Unfortunately, a store measurement as mentioned in your first post almost always means a Brannock device or similar. That is not useful for snowboard boot sizing. It would be great if you measure yourself using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Glidinhigh (Nov 26, 2014)

You are in good hands here aholeinthewor2d. (I promise not to call you ahole for short) LOL. Anyway......follow Wireds direction and you will have the perfect pair of boots in no time.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Cool on the pic. Unfortunately, a store measurement as mentioned in your first post almost always means a Brannock device or similar. That is not useful for snowboard boot sizing. It would be great if you measure yourself using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).





Glidinhigh said:


> You are in good hands here aholeinthewor2d. (I promise not to call you ahole for short) LOL. Anyway......follow Wireds direction and you will have the perfect pair of boots in no time.



Thank you! You have no clue how much I appreciate the help. So I will do it again tomorrow when I have more time but I did what you said and measured and I got 9 3/4 inches. Math isn't the best but I think that's 24.765 CM.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

With the chats I've found it looks like it's a 7.5 (ish). There are possibly 7.5 out there that would fit but like I said even with 8's its been 50/50. Seems my foot is a bit wider. Plus my bigger calves make the tongue a pain


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

aholeinthewor2d said:


> With the chats I've found it looks like it's a 7.5 (ish). There are possibly 7.5 out there that would fit but like I said even with 8's its been 50/50. Seems my foot is a bit wider. Plus my bigger calves make the tongue a pain


Not a boot fitter here but I have narrow feet myself. Burtons have always been my go to boot for that reason, and so have Rides.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Have your feet against a wall and measure the distance from wall to the longest toe and then convert it into CM/Mondo. Mondo is the most accurate standard because it does not change depending on which county you living in.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

A size 7 is 25cm. So at 24.75cm, you're not even a full 7. You were in 10s before and you say you can't get your foot in a 7.5. So far, nothing about your story makes any sense  This should be interesting.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

jtg said:


> A size 7 is 25cm. So at 24.75cm, you're not even a full 7. You were in 10s before and you say you can't get your foot in a 7.5. So far, nothing about your story makes any sense  This should be interesting.


I agree with this statement. You must have super fat feet or something. I am a rather large guy but have thin, wide feet in a size 12. I wear a size 11.5 or 29.5 Mondo. My legs have more length so my large calf size doesn't really have an effect on the fit since they sit above the boot. I use flow and these are the only boots I have found to fit comfortably.... Flow Talon actually, just ordered another pair today as I have worn out my second pair.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

aholeinthewor2d said:


> Thank you! You have no clue how much I appreciate the help. So I will do it again tomorrow when I have more time but I did what you said and measured and I got 9 3/4 inches. Math isn't the best but I think that's 24.765 CM.


Got it. Thanks for doing that. 

Please have a look at the new tool and info site we posted here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html

It will help you with many of these early steps but I will be pleased to do it with you here as well. 24.765 fits into the mm range for a USA men's size 7 (the range is 246 to 250 mm). 270 (or 27.0 - same thing) will be printed on every US size 7 snowboard boot. By the definition of the Mondopoint standard that is the foot measurement that these boots were designed for.

So why is this not working for you? I have a hunch based on what you have written, but your photos will confirm. Don't feel bad, some feet fall far enough outside of the norm that they are VERY tricky to fit. This is rare but it happens.

All boots are created around a "last". This is essentially a foot-like model that is used for designing and building the boot. The last (these days) is compiled from a (now enormous) database of foot dimensions which boot manufacturers buy or subscribe to. But...in the end only one last will be produced per size per model (almost always - width options are not the norm in snowboard boots). So, while these lasts typically provide a very good starting point for most riders there are those that suffer because their feet are so different than any last.

You mentioned a low and large calf. This will often accompany a shorter, wider foot and often what I call a "cube". These are tricky.

The fact that you have gone to such a large boot for your foot length (size 10 is 28 cm - over 3 cm or well over an inch longer than your foot length) suggests that you are doing so to adjust for a width that so far exceeds the width of lasts nearer your true length that you have needed to upsize dramatically to get enough width to be usable.

This is of course not a good answer. Why? Boots are designed to get your heel back into the heel pocket and they initially do this fairly well with closure and retention systems. With your heel initially back in the heel pocket of a size 10, your other foot structures will not be aligned with the structures of the boot (arch, forefoot, etc). For instance, the wide point of all boots is designed to be aligned with the wide point of the foot it was designed for. Your wide point (forefoot) will fall significantly behind this and will align with a the narrower mid-foot region of the boots. The same can be true of the arch and other structures.

Please do post up some pictures to confirm this and lets see what we can do to correct your issues.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Going to the mountain so I will get pics up when I get back..and to answer the question about why a size 10...because that's what size shoe I normally wear and didn't know any better and went into a store and asked for 10s. That was 3-4 years ago. Like I said I only tried on 2-3 boots in a size 7. (Nike and I forget what else) and they felt horrible. The Burton Ambush I have now in a 8 cut off my circulation within minutes. Like I said I guess I have a wider stupid shaped foot.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

25cm feet and you've always worn size 10 shoes?
That's tons of space in front of your toes.:eyetwitch2:
Good for transporting weed. :hairy:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm kind of in the same situation as you with short wide feet with big calf. Nike and Burton don't make boots wide enough, try DC as they have a wider toe box. 
Also Salomon Dialouges comes in a wide version as well but then to have no or very little foot reduction so it's a very big boot.


----------



## rea (Sep 5, 2013)

I wear a size 9 in shoes but when in snowboarding boots I wear an 8.5. Also, I wear K2 and I LOVE them but I am guessing you want Burton. My K2 boots fit great. The store I got mine from, they formed the boots to my feet. They heated them up and then I put them on and kept them on for about 10 minutes and that also helps a lot with the comfort of it!


I hope you find your pair and enjoy them!!!


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

I tried the K2 raider and two other pairs of K2s in a 9 the other day which I know is to big..just wanted to try them since I never did. Seems like they might be a little better for a wider foot. 7.5 - 8 might be perfect. Going to stop at another resort on my way home and see what they have


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Yea stopped by the little shop at a local resort and they didn't have anything. Threw on a ride anthem from a few seasons back in an 8 but it could be a little tighter. Getting pretty discouraged with this. I would LOVE to go somewhere with someone who knew what they were talking about and a good selection but can't seem to find that around here. I have spent hours and hours looking online trying to figure out some ideas but idk where to start. I plan to just order a bunch and deal with the return shipping I guess. But still stuck on the size. I highly doubt I can fit into a 7..like I said the Burton ambush in 8 kill my feat.


----------



## bdc (Nov 16, 2014)

speedjason said:


> Have your feet against a wall and measure the distance from wall to the longest toe and then convert it into CM/Mondo. Mondo is the most accurate standard because it does not change depending on which county you living in.


The problem I find with this is that I come in at like 28.6cm (or something), so I should be wearing size 11 apparently, but my size 11 burton hails are too damn painful, just the liner alone scrunches the hell out of my toes, let alone when I put it in the boot.

The lack of information about toe box size is the real problem with the shoe industry, some companies standard size is between a D and an E, others only make D sizes.

I have to order online too as the nearest physical store to me is 3hrs away, for something that is so expensive and so personal it is really disappointing that the manufacturers don't supply some more information about fit.

Anyway, I just had to rant, I feel better now....though I still don't know whether I should buy my k2's in 11.5 or 12...I bought some size 12 bogs boots online and they are too big, but I have some 11.5 DVS shoes that are tighter than any of my size 11 shoes.....and now I'm angry and ranty again.  (Edit: Oh and the mondo/cm size is the same across the board when I look at the companies sizing guides, eg 11=29, 11.5=29.5, 12=30).


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Sports Authority has some on their website..I could always order some and then return whatever I don't want to their store near me. 

Does anyone have any idea about the Burton Rulers wide? Maybe Those in a 7 would be the perfect fit. How will they hold up and whats the flex like? Obviously I would like the smallest footprint possible and going from a 10 to a 7 is great just wondering how wide they really are


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Thanks for doing that.
> 
> Please have a look at the new tool and info site we posted here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html
> 
> It will help you with many of these early steps but I will be pleased to do it with you here as well. 24.765 fits into the mm range for a USA men's size 7 (the range is 246 to 250 mm). 270 (or 27.0 - same thing) will be printed on every US size 7 snowboard boot.


You meant 250/25.0 here btw. 270 would be a 9, not a 7.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

bdc said:


> The problem I find with this is that I come in at like 28.6cm (or something), so I should be wearing size 11 apparently, but my size 11 burton hails are too damn painful, just the liner alone scrunches the hell out of my toes, let alone when I put it in the boot.
> 
> The lack of information about toe box size is the real problem with the shoe industry, some companies standard size is between a D and an E, others only make D sizes.
> 
> ...


Hi Bro,

A few things. Your last point first, yes, all snowboard boots will use the Mondo/USA standard conversion so, yes the numbers you posted above will be in every boot of that size (for example all size 11 snowboard boots will have 29 cm or 290 mm printed inside).

Our suggestion on how to use that info? As the correct starting point.
By definition the Mondopoint standard indicates the foot dimension that the manufacturer built the boot for. If you need a wide boot it is still better to get a wide/r model in the correct length (or in some instances a custom fit) so that all of the other elements and structures have a better chance to line up. Upsizing to accommodate width _can_ fix one problem just to create more. Its not that you will end up with your mondo size, just that before you vary from the manufacturer's designed intention it is valuable to be clear why you are doing so. That same reasoning does not apply to shoe store shoe size or internet shoe size as the manufacturers have never designed a snowboard boot to match those size conversions. I mention this because matching to those sizes is the most common advice given on snowboard gear websites and in snowboard shops. The whole concept of "true to size" is misguided. What size are we being true to? 

Mondopoint does indicate what foot measurement a boot is intended to fit. It does not indicate "how" it is intended to fit that measurement. This is why you see some manufacturers offering different fits while all still adhere to Mondo sizing. It is purpose driven, so those details need to be carefully digested.

To your point about width, the Mondopoint standard calls for a width measurement as well. That info is there (each boot is designed for a specific width measurement) and while that info could be shared, it never is. Wanna start a lobby for that? 

In all manufacturing, there is the plan and there is the reality. Variation in manufacturing tolerances definitely exist. This has become a lot better in our industry in the past few years but random stuff still does occur. Most retailers can tell you with certainty if they have a model that is just not making sense.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

aholeinthewor2d said:


> Sports Authority has some on their website..I could always order some and then return whatever I don't want to their store near me.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea about the Burton Rulers wide? Maybe Those in a 7 would be the perfect fit. How will they hold up and whats the flex like? Obviously I would like the smallest footprint possible and going from a 10 to a 7 is great just wondering how wide they really are


Where are the 7/7.5 boots that you have tried tight on your feet?

I haven't tried the Ruler wide, but I've tried the Salomon Synapse wide. It didn't seem very wide to me. Hard to tell though. It seems like Salomon is super narrow in general, and their wide makes it "normal".

If you don't mind parting with a ton of cash temporarily, you can always order like 6 pairs from backcountry and return the 5 you don't like.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

jtg said:


> Where are the 7/7.5 boots that you have tried tight on your feet?
> 
> I haven't tried the Ruler wide, but I've tried the Salomon Synapse wide. It didn't seem very wide to me. Hard to tell though. It seems like Salomon is super narrow in general, and their wide makes it "normal".
> 
> If you don't mind parting with a ton of cash temporarily, you can always order like 6 pairs from backcountry and return the 5 you don't like.



Honestly I can't remember which ones I tried in a 7-7.5..I know one pair was Nike and one was DC. I just remember they hurt. Yea my plan was to order some online but I gotta watch how many because of the return fee. I still have to return my Ambush's and Anthems


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Might just order the Ambush in a 8.5 and deal with it. Judging by how tight the 8 is on my size 7 foot hopefully the 8.5 will be snug but not kill my foot. If I have gotten by with a 10 (yes sore legs) then 8.5 isn't perfect but it's better. Don't know what else to do. Only place I found with free return shipping is Zappos. Also Dicks Sporting Goods and Sports Authority are close to me but hardly have anything on their site.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

aholeinthewor2d said:


> Might just order the Ambush in a 8.5 and deal with it. Judging by how tight the 8 is on my size 7 foot hopefully the 8.5 will be snug but not kill my foot. If I have gotten by with a 10 (yes sore legs) then 8.5 isn't perfect but it's better. Don't know what else to do. Only place I found with free return shipping is Zappos. Also Dicks Sporting Goods and Sports Authority are close to me but hardly have anything on their site.


How wide across is your foot (at the widest point). You and I are in exactly the same situation. I have some uncomfortable 8.5 Ride Insanos and numb feet. When I went to measure my foot (I assumed the Ride was too small), I found I should be wearing a 7.5-8! Then I measured across and with the help of Wiredsport realized the issue was width. I have been trying on a few boots rumored to be wider (32s, DCs, etc). I just pulled the trigger on some Salomon Dialogue Wide in size 8. They're getting here Monday and hopefully they'll be the boot of my dreams. Was unable to try them on first. Thank god for easy return policies. No one, and I mean NO ONE except maybe the brand flagship store, carries a wide. If they do, it's usually in larger sizes because everyone thinks bigger=wider.

But I understand your pain man, having a smaller, wider foot blows in this sport.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

FWIW guys, "wide" in boots (just like in boards) carries no specific standard. Additionally the width in a model line will change with boot size (and not always proportionally). Don't get me wrong, I love to see the focus on width specifics in boots.

I mentioned this in another thread but it may be worth another note. The mondopoint standard does dictate that the product (in our case snowboard boot) in any given size is always to be appropriate for that foot width measurement in mm. This is a terrific system...but these Mondo widths are not included _anywhere_ as they are likely deemed too confusing.

So what are you left with in terms of width info? In most cases you get nothing. There are now a few models that are labeled Wide but many give no definition, Just "Wide Fit" . Burton took the unusual step of putting 3E on their wide boot (not a Mondo measurement but at least a conversion that could be turned to a measurement for some relation to an actual foot width). 
3E is about 1/2 inch wider than the standard D on a Brannock device. 

In terms of fit at the small end of the size spectrum the Burton Ruler Wides are significantly wider at the forefoot than the Salomons. For small footed riders with extra wide forefeet we have been suggesting that boot. This has not been a generic suggestion for "Wide" but rather a suggestion for a specific boot.

STOKED!


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Any tips for wide at the arch, but not forefoot? Due to low arch, mine spill way over any stock footbed. They look more like flat duck feet  my custom insoles are shaped the same way, so they never quite fit right in boots that I try.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jtg said:


> Any tips for wide at the arch, but not forefoot? Due to low arch, mine spill way over any stock footbed. They look more like flat duck feet  my custom insoles are shaped the same way, so they never quite fit right in boots that I try.


Can we get a look at your foot?


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> FWIW guys, "wide" in boots (just like in boards) carries no specific standard. Additionally the width in a model line will change with boot size (and not always proportionally). Don't get me wrong, I love to see the focus on width specifics in boots.
> 
> I mentioned this in another thread but it may be worth another note. The mondopoint standard does dictate that the product (in our case snowboard boot) in any given size is always to be appropriate for that foot width measurement in mm. This is a terrific system...but these Mondo widths are not included _anywhere_ as they are likely deemed too confusing.
> 
> ...


As an fyi Wired, I called Salomon before ordering my boots and they informed me that the Dialogue Wide is done on a 2E last. Just in case someone asks when they come to you for your foot advice! :happy:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Altephor said:


> As an fyi Wired, I called Salomon before ordering my boots and they informed me that the Dialogue Wide is done on a 2E last. Just in case someone asks when they come to you for your foot advice! :happy:


Hi Alte,

As I wrote above lasts and boot dimensions are not static across all sizes. The difference between the Burton Ruler Wide and the Salomon Wide is significantly greater than the difference between 2E and 3E in the smaller sizes.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Can you explain again the difference in those 2 boots? 

For anyone needing a wider boot I highly suggest you try on the Burton ruler wide. I am on my way home from some stores right now. The first was 45 minutes away..they had only 2 boots in and 8. Last years DC scout and salomon. Strange thing was the DCs felt like my toe was not only touching but cramped a little. I wasn't crazy about them but the fit was pretty good. Def no problem with the width. So I bought them for $120.

Then off to the next store Ski Barn. This place was huge and had tons of boots. ONLY boot in a 7.5 was the ruler wide. This boot felt like it fit perfect. Toe was touching just enough..width was nice and snug like it should be but.not killing my foot. I couldn't buy them tonight but at least I now know what to get. 

I am extremely bummed that they are $230 though because I want to get new bindings. Also because I have ride anthems in an 8 that I got for $100 and now the DCs for $120. I think I'm going to order the ruler wide in a 7 and 7.5 and see which fits best. 

So for anyone with a wider foot I def would take a look at them. Burton already has smaller footprints plus now you can wear your actual size and not have to size up


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

aholeinthewor2d said:


> Can you explain again the difference in those 2 boots?


Hi, what you wrote above matches what we know of the Ruler Wide. Which is the other model you wanted info on - one of the Salomon Wide's?

PS: I am STOKED that you have been able to downsize to your Mondo size by nailing the width issue. This will make your riding infinitely more pleasant


----------



## chrisac (Jul 10, 2014)

*Just sent mine back*

Hey there, have just sent my 1st set of Ruler Wides back. Exactly same problem after 10 days of riding. Left boot's lower zone completely stuck, although there is tonnes of slack around the locking system, right boots lower zone also got harder to user each time I tightened/ loosened.

Really don't think it's user error as I'm using exactly the same technique and pressure with the upper zone and they are fine.

Waiting for my replacement pair to arrive and praying they don't have the same issue. Kinda stuck with this option at the movement as have massive feet (size 13) and really need the extra width and reduced footprint in the single boot.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a very wide foot and I have been wearing thirtytwo boots for years, losing nails and generally shredding up my feet to the point where I can barely walk.
I tried on the burton wide fit but they were still not wide enough. Today I bought a pair of ride lasso dual boa boots that fit so comfortably Im amazed, the side boa locks the heel back into the boot, its a brilliant idea. The toe box is nice and roomy with a very straight inside edge, my thirtytwos curved around too much causing me to lose the big toe nail.
I recommend you guys track them down and try them, they basically changed my life lol.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I was actually eyeballing the Lasso's before I bought the Ride Insanos. I just couldn't get my hands on a pair out here. 

I like my Insanos, but it did take some tinkering around with the boas to get that real "locked-in" feel. It was a matter of tightening the lower section, then tightening the upper section and then loosening the lower section a bit and lightly re-tightening. Those steps may seem unneccessary, but the two zones overlap at the ankle and finding that balance between a locked in heel and not losing any toe nails was tricky.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

chrisac said:


> Hey there, have just sent my 1st set of Ruler Wides back. Exactly same problem after 10 days of riding. Left boot's lower zone completely stuck, although there is tonnes of slack around the locking system, right boots lower zone also got harder to user each time I tightened/ loosened.
> 
> Really don't think it's user error as I'm using exactly the same technique and pressure with the upper zone and they are fine.
> 
> Waiting for my replacement pair to arrive and praying they don't have the same issue. Kinda stuck with this option at the movement as have massive feet (size 13) and really need the extra width and reduced footprint in the single boot.


I read all over net that Wide Rulers has big speed lacing issues. I think they should just make them as a regular or in BOAs.

I wouldn't be surprised if new ones break again.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Sucks you had problems with your ruler wides but nice to know I'm not the only one. I ended up with DC Kush boots in a size 8. Idk how I feel about them but at first they felt better than any boot I've tried on. Seems all DC boots are a good fit for my feet. Idk what's going in but they seem to hurt my feet the more I got could also be the fact that I've been going 4 times a week


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

aholeinthewor2d said:


> Seems all DC boots are a good fit for my feet. *Idk what's going in but they seem to hurt my feet the more I got could also be the fact that I've been going 4 times a week*


What's going on is that they're actually not a good fit for your foot.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Not necessarily. There isn't a single boot on the market i can ride for 20 days with no pain, stock. 

After market footbeds people. If you ride more than 15 days a year this should be a no-skip addition.


----------

